# I swear to god if the universe had a theme song, this would be it.



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 17, 2015)

"Ocean" - John Butler


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jul 17, 2015)

i always liked this guy too:


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## buffalobill (Jul 18, 2015)

The whole universe was in a hot deince state nearly 14million years ago expantion started great!!!! What I had thought of


----------

